# First motorhomec



## part timer (Dec 21, 2014)

We have been looking at motorhomes to use part time going atving and fishing. Longest trips will probably be around 500 miles one way.
Our price limit is up to $4000.
We have looked at a few class C Dodge and Chevy motorhomes and they don't seem to be too bad.
We are going to go look at a 1985 Winnebago Elandan 26' Class A motorhome. 454 cu. in. chevy and 85,000 miles.
Has anyone had any experience or know someone that has had experience with the Elandan motorhomes that could tell me if they are a good or bad choice.
Any help would be apprediated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2014)

You can expect a lot of expense on any MH of that age.  Winnebagos have a good reputation.  The chevy engine is prone for exhaust manifold cracking.  If you hear an exhaust leak from that area its probably the manifold. Also look at age of tires even if they look good thay may need replacing.  Even on 500 mile trips you dont want tires blowing.  Batteries are another thing to look at.  Check for any water damage.  If you can see it it will be much worse than it looks.  Not trying to discourage you just do the homework  Welcome to the forum


----------



## part timer (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the information C Nash. I'm trying to look at everything I can and hope it's enough. How many batteries should I be looking for? There's one for the engine, and then there must be 1 or 2 for the coach, if I'm thinking right? I'm not sue just type of battery should be for the coach, a deep cycle like a boat? I'll listen for an exhaust leek too, like you suggested. I can change the manifold but it is another expense to buy one.
I've been looking the tires over real good. A blow out is all I would need.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 22, 2014)

part timer the date the tire was made is stamped on the sidewall.  If you are not famaliar with how to read it just goggle "how to find age of tires".  You will have one 12 volt regular battery for the engine and either one or 2 deep cycle batteries for the coach.  Coach batteries may be 2 6 volts.  Remember and check for water leaks in the coach. brakes could also be an issue on a older coach.  Good luck and ask all the ? you want.


----------

